# 96V/100Ah SAFT NiCd Electric Vehicle battery pack



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $3,200.00* (0 Bid)
End Date: Tuesday Jan-27-2009 19:41:05 PST
Bid now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

